# Shooting the 204 Ruger in Savage Model 25



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shooting the 204 ruger 300,400,500 yards in high winds, using v-max 30 and 40gr,redfield revenge 4-12 varmint, using holdover only


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

good shooting and in the wind, got to love small fast rounds...............................


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet !! I know I love my 204


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

nice long range shooting


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Dang good shooting. I love my .204. Like J.T. Killough said, closest thing to a death ray.

:hunter:


----------

